
James Baldwin’s Archive, Long Hidden, Comes Mostly into View - samclemens
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/12/arts/james-baldwins-archive-long-hidden-comes-mostly-into-view.html
======
samirillian
Has anyone else noticed the common application of the term 'prophetic' to
minority-writers? First the New Yorker article on Atwood, now this one. We
don't read great writers because they're prophetic, we read great writers
because they're great writers. Like, the subtext is always that the solution
to our current political issues is looking for people who we can construe as
"having seen it coming." It's so silly.

I doubt that the guy who wrote Giovanni's Room would particularly appreciate
having the term "prophet" applied to him, as if it were some sort of award.

